

Automatoon.com, an Online HTML5 Animation Tool (we finally launched :-) - drcode
http://automatoon.com

======
lostbit
Congratulations! I have no skills and could do something. I guess this will
help designers to add something different in their pages. I think a kid can
play with it and make something nice too.

------
drcode
I'm a founder and technical lead- Feel free to ask me any questions!

~~~
rincewind
is there a way to make parts or joints fixed when bending, so I can't turn my
train upside down when I rotate a wheel?

~~~
drcode
No, but that's already on the list for enhancement in the next point release-
I struggled with that because it isn't a strictly necessary feature, but I
agree it's needed.

